# Some Backyard Eevee/Shippo Pics



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Well, I've got nothing better to do today, so I snapped a few pictures while I was outside with the dogs. >^^;<


































One more since the limit is so tiny... >-.-;<


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

...Continued


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

Hmmmm...I think I recognize a fluffy when I see one!! Beautiful dogs, these Corgis!! Creme de la creme.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I ended up getting some more, so here they are!

























*Finally, a 1-year-old stack pic!*









I think Shippo got into the catnip. >@.o<


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

The one-eyed bandit look of Eevee, and the last one os Shippo are classics.


----------



## ilovephil (Feb 22, 2007)

*Hey*

Those doggies are so gorgeous!


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

Has Shippo blown that coat yet or does that come in another month? Probably enough leftover fur to cover my head and then some.


----------



## shiba (Mar 2, 2007)

Great piccies, love the one eyed one, and those beautiful white teeth.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I think Shippo is done blowing his coat now... he shed like mad from January on, but now he's not shedding much at all... >^^;<


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

Eevee reminds me a lot of a dog my Mom had that my brother took after Mom died several years back. "Stitches" is a Schipperke and not as big as Eevee(maybe 30 pounds or so) but, the looks are similar.


----------

